# One to remember



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

After some recent happenings i decided to go to my favorite river haunt and just get away. Here is the story and report.
Arrived at my spot at around 9 am. I tied on a big bait and headed up the river. Within 3 casts i had my first nice brown. A 20"er. WHEW! I needed that!Smile
I walked up another 20 yards and nailed another. This time 16" and pretty as heck. Same scenario over the next 2 hours. A few fish out of each hole and run was the norm. I ended up catching over 20 nice browns ranging from 14" to over 24". I broke 6 baits and lost 1.Mad
As i was getting ready to leave the river for the 2 mile walk back i noticed an odd shape in the water.Crazy As I got closer i could see it was a purse. I picked it up out of the water and walked to the bank. Sat my rod down and opened it up. Everything a woman would carry in a purse was inside. Keys, phone, wallet, medication, drivers license, passport, ss card, you name it. I could not believe it! I opened up a few papers to find a phone number but could not find one. I called 411 and got the home of the lady. When she answered i said my name and told her she didn't know me but i had something that belongs to her. She was like okaaaaaay??? I told her i had found her purse and she went nuts! She was thanking me, talking loud, hootin' and hollerin', and thanking me some more. I asked her if she was home and told her i would trade her purse for a ride back to my truck.Sly She said her husband would be there in 10 minutes. He picked me up and took me back to my truck. He thanked me numerous times and told me their car had been broken into the weekend before. As i went to close the door he gave me a gift card for $125 worth of photos in his studio for the family and me.Smile He is a professional photographer. My good deed is done for the day and i decided to head home.
As i got down the road i saw another stretch of river i liked and got right to it. I fished with the spinning rod for about 200 yards only catching 1 fish and noticed the BWO's coming off and hungry trout and whities rising to them. I went back and got the fly rod and proceeded up the river. It was crazy! I could not cast without getting a fish!Smile I caught over 30 more fish in the next 3 hours. I ruined 6 flies, lost 3 and broke off 2. Size 18 and 20 BWO's and Para Adams were the ticket.
What an unbelievable day! It will be hard to top this one for all time. The Weber is HOT right now. Get away from the roads and easy access and you will find fish.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, definately quite the day. Good deeds pay off- before and after!

Good on ya.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good for you Brody.
Now if you can just get a great deal on a motor for your boat!


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job lh2 ! The karma was with you. Pretty fish!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Great post, Thanks for the story I am glad to hear that some of us out their are honest people that would go the extra mile to help someone in need.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It sounds like everything happened your way, this trip. Nice going. 

Props on the good deed.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Karma it goes both ways good for you! Good to hear a positive fishing report with all this winter weather that has us wishing it was summer.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's excellent you found her purse. To top it off, what a great day of fishing. Congrats!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome day its great to know there are a few honest people.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I can only repeat what I posted on "the other forum", I'm, real jealous!!! :lol: Good on ya Bud and great post. Isn't the Weeeeeb a great place?
P.S. Great find!!!!!!! You made some folks real happy and relieved.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

What a great day on the river, and kudos to you on helping out the unfortunate. Cool pics too!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice job. I found and returned a wallet a couple years ago on the deer hunt. Unfortunatley the karma didn't come back around for me. Sounds like you had an unbelievable day!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time, thanks for sharing. Good for you for being honest. Sounds like it's time to hit the Weber.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fished the same stretch today with much less success. I only landed about 12 fish. I did however break off a j-11 in a 25"+ fish right off the bat. He swallowed the rapala. :evil:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Fished the same stretch today with much *less success*. I only landed about 12 fish. I did however break off a j-11 in a 25"+ fish right off the bat. *He swallowed the rapala.* :evil:


Doesn't sound like 'less success' to me if you landed 12 fish. But that's me...catch'n 12 fish would be a very successful day or few hours for us.

Hmmmm and for the fish that busted off and swallowed the J-11 Rapala probably isn't have a great time now but hey that's fish'n. Just curious what lb test line do you use when you fish rivers???...again just me, but I'd look at some heavier # line possibly superbraid to help reduce break-offs...

:wink: :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > Fished the same stretch today with much *less success*. I only landed about 12 fish. I did however break off a j-11 in a 25"+ fish right off the bat. *He swallowed the rapala.* :evil:
> ...


Based on last trip it was slow! 12 fish is not a good day up there for me.
That fish that cut me off was big enough to swallow a j-11. Those teeth would have cut mono any way you look at it. I don't loose many to that situation. I am using 8# flourocarbon and have done for the last 6 or 7 years. That was just a hungry and large fish with big teeth. You could see the teeth marks in the line where he cut it. I have landed tigers on 4#. A price and chance you have to deal with. 8)


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, what an awesome day! Wish I had luck like that. About where on the Weber do people usually fish? I am kind of new to the area, and would like to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

soda said:


> Wow, what an awesome day! Wish I had luck like that. About where on the Weber do people usually fish? I am kind of new to the area, and would like to try it out. Thanks!


Go where nobody else wants to walk. The "good" places i have been fishing are a mile or more from the nearest parking area. Try lower. :wink:


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> soda said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what an awesome day! Wish I had luck like that. About where on the Weber do people usually fish? I am kind of new to the area, and would like to try it out. Thanks!
> ...


Awesome!! Thanks.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad you got into the fish! I love the Weber! Good on you for helping the lady out. Good thing the purse wasn't your color because she'd still be without it, right? LoL :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

cane2477 said:


> Glad you got into the fish! I love the Weber! Good on you for helping the lady out. Good thing the purse wasn't your color because she'd still be without it, right? LoL :lol:


Hell yeah, it was a Victorias Secret! -*|*-


----------

